# wainscotting wall feature ideas?



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am planning on adding wainscoting in my master bedroom soon. Does anybody have some ideas for a feature wall that ties into the wainscoting? The main reason that I am thinking, is to add another layer of sound separation between mine and the neighbors unit.... they fight a lot :thumbdown:


----------



## Chick (Jun 14, 2012)

I am a fan of wainscoting. This is how I used it in my living room. I used Cedar framing with clear poly and used Oak stain on the wainscoting. The camera makes the color darker than it really is.............. just an idea.


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

Depending on what style of wainscot you're doing, you could just continue it up to wall like a library panel.


----------



## TJames (Jun 17, 2012)

Exactly what I'm considering. Wainscott that goes up 3/4 of the wall, or all the wall.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

TJames said:


> Exactly what I'm considering. Wainscott that goes up 3/4 of the wall, or all the wall.


I would not consider paneling up only 3/4 of the wall. I have never seen that done and think it would look strange.

Traditionally wainscotting does not extend past about 36" high. Either stop at that point or just make it an entire paneled room/wall.

George


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> I would not consider paneling up only 3/4 of the wall. I have never seen that done and think it would look strange.
> 
> Traditionally wainscotting does not extend past about 36" high. Either stop at that point or just make it an entire paneled room/wall.
> 
> George


I've actually been doing quite a bit of "tall" wainscoting. Usually up to 4' when using plywood, for better material use. But I did just a bathroom with a planked wainscot where I just used 1X6 poplar ran up to 52" I think, and spaced them at 3/16" apart using a big speed square as a spacer. I was kind of unsure at first but after it was done it looked really good.








https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/467832_3775725443903_1425307336_o.jpg


----------



## TJames (Jun 17, 2012)

That looks very sweet!

Thomas Edison's house in Florida had a tall wainscott. That's what got me thinking. I could imagine a shelf running along the top


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is something I've been working on these past weeks. I'm taking time with it because of father's day and my wife's birthday. I only have Saturdays because I don't do woodworking on Sunday's and don't have time on weekdays. The trim still needs done, but this will give you an idea of another style. 

When I was a kid I lived in an old Frank Lloyd Wright home built in 1919 and the wainscot was 5' high, all black walnut. It looked very nice. The traditional Wright windows looked real nice with the high wainscot. 

Do it as high as you want and it should look nice, just don't go overboard and try to do the entire room from floor to ceiling. Just my $0.02.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## TJames (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice. I like the built-in with it


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

36 inches up is standard and I think it looks the best. To much of it can look really dated after some time. But I agree that its 36 inches up or full. Anywhere in between can just look silly.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

jessrj said:


> 36 inches up is standard and I think it looks the best. To much of it can look really dated after some time. But I agree that its 36 inches up or full. Anywhere in between can just look silly.


When I built mine, I had no idea how tall it was. I held a stick up to the wall and had wife tell me how high she wanted it. I made a mark on the stick and cut it at the mark. I then used the stick to measure a stop on my chop saw. I just cut every piece the same length based on the stick. It turns out when I measured it tonight out of curiosity, it is 36". Wow, I didn't know. 

I have another room that I am also working on that has a 10' high wall. The wainscot on that wall is 48" and looks good but the wall is 10' high.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> I would not consider paneling up only 3/4 of the wall. I have never seen that done and think it would look strange.
> 
> Traditionally wainscotting does not extend past about 36" high. Either stop at that point or just make it an entire paneled room/wall.
> 
> George



+1. :yes: I agree. The height of wainscoting can enhance or detract from the size and decor of a room. Traditionally, is was to offer wall protection from furniture and topped with a chair rail. For whatever height it's made, you can call it whatever you want, i.e., panelling, etc.

To help with the sound problem, it can be stood off from the wall with furring strips, and the use of fiberglass batts, homosote board, or any other flat or compressible material. Sheet styrofoam is available at the home centers in thicknesses as thin as ½".

Some years ago I had a client that used empty paper egg cartons. I have no idea how long it took to save them up, or if they suffered from cholesterol overdose.









 







.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

vursenbach said:


> When I built mine, I had no idea how tall it was. I held a stick up to the wall and had wife tell me how high she wanted it. I made a mark on the stick and cut it at the mark. I then used the stick to measure a stop on my chop saw. I just cut every piece the same length based on the stick. It turns out when I measured it tonight out of curiosity, it is 36". Wow, I didn't know.
> 
> I have another room that I am also working on that has a 10' high wall. The wainscot on that wall is 48" and looks good but the wall is 10' high.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


 Mmmmmm...Let the wife decide....You are an intelligent man.


----------



## TJames (Jun 17, 2012)

With all due respect, if you're looking to soundproof, you would do well to avoid egg cartons, styrofoam and soundboard. There are much more efficient lab-tested methods available, but that's not the topic of this thread, so I'll back off.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TJames said:


> With all due respect, if you're looking to soundproof, you would do well to avoid egg cartons, styrofoam and soundboard. There are much more efficient lab-tested methods available, but that's not the topic of this thread, so I'll back off.


Soundproofing seemed to be integral to the topic as the OP stated...



chrisgerman1983 said:


> The main reason that I am thinking, is to add another layer of sound separation between mine and the neighbors unit.... they fight a lot :thumbdown:











 







.


----------



## TJames (Jun 17, 2012)

Ah! So it was.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TJames said:


> Ah! So it was.


If you have suggestions, I'm sure the OP would appreciate your input.:yes:









 







.


----------



## TJames (Jun 17, 2012)

First question would be the original wall framing. It's likely standard 16" OC construction, so that limits things. If it's 24" OC, you'd have more options. Adding Green Glue to existing drywall on 16" OC framing isn't as great as the OP may have hoped.

Ideally, the original drywall would be removed to introduce competent decoupling. See here: http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/soundproofing-solutions/soundproofing-walls/


----------



## gvwp (Jun 17, 2012)

*Cedar*

Here is a picture of Cedar wainscot I put in a cabin. Its 3/4" thick and 2 1/2" wide. 30" high.


----------

